# The Digital WoodWorker..



## oldmacnut (Oct 18, 2012)

I was curious, If I may be the only one that does this. I have a shop computer. I have a ( watch out nerd Lady Gaga coming) Core i7 960 with 12gb memory, 10Tb drive space, a GTX460 video card and 2 30" monitors placed on an ikea Jerker desk sitting high enough so that my Walnut shop stool allows me to sit at the desk, or I can stand, and then wrapped with a pioneer 5.1 Amp with 2 tower speakers and 6 other speakers in the shop.

I have such a crazy setup as we have a server at home for our HTPC's, and I not only have access to many TV shows and Movies that can be played, but I have been working on my collection of New Yankee Workshop, but other WW videos as well.
Besides the ability to watch anything I really want to, I have almost every Wood Magazine, I am also working on building my collection of Fine Woodworking, Popular WW, I have alot of Shop Notes, Woodsmith, and more.

But whats the point?.

I have WoodTurner Pro software, that helps with designing bowls, or helps me with the math if I want to do a crazy bowl.

Access to the Internet in the shop helps save time vs going in the house.

Research for that idea that just popped in my head.

PDF's of every tool I have.
The reasons behind having a shop PC can keep going.

However one of the more used features is the ability to play movies/tv shows or music while I am working, without swapping a DVD or Blu Ray.
See years ago I loaned a blu ray to a relative, it came back scratched, so I researched ripping and encoding and having an HTPC and media server so I never have to worry about a scratched disc again, that led to digitising my woodworking hobby as well.

Think about it, you buy plans for something you want to build ( hey, I like doing plan work sometimes ) the smart thing to do would be to take those plans to kinkos, make a duplicate copy, put the original away, and let the copies get ruined, so you can use them again in the future, and you can scan those plans into a PDF, so you can also look at them on the computer as well.

Having shows like NYW, etc allow you instant access, same with magazines, articles, web pages you saved or bookmarked.

I was a film editor, published twice, I wrote many work-flows, I did alot of research. When I came into this hobby 2 years ago I brought one of my editing machines into the shop, and it has been one of the most used tools in my shop.

I wonder sometimes, if I may be one of the few who does this, so, am I?
Do you have a shop computer you use for entertainment and for woodworking purposes?.

If not, an older PC you have sitting in the closet, a copy of Ubuntu Linux, and either a Wifi card, or a wired connection ( I ran an 80ft cable as wifi was blocked due to the metal building) and you are set.


----------



## kweinert (Oct 18, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> I was curious, If I may be the only one that does this. I have a shop computer. I have a ( watch out nerd WinkyTinky coming) Core i7 960 with 12gb memory, 10Tb drive space, a GTX460 video card and 2 30" monitors placed on an ikea Jerker desk sitting high enough so that my Walnut shop stool allows me to sit at the desk, or I can stand, and then wrapped with a pioneer 5.1 Amp with 2 tower speakers and 6 other speakers in the shop.



It's not that I object to the concept as I don't. I just worry about the dust and it getting in to things.

If I had a separate office area I would definitely have one.

As far as the research aspect of it goes, I do have my Galaxy SIII with me that I can use for that and even catch a little video for a refresher if it's something I've ripped or is on YouTube.

Definitely not opposed to the idea, it's just that I don't think my circumstances are quite right for it to happen for me.

Ken

I like your setup though - and I do run Ubuntu, it's all I run personally.


----------



## Brink (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll take my iPad in the shop to listen to Internet radio, sometimes to have a Knicks game on. That's about it for me. My plans are very few.

[attachment=12251]

And mostly crude.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2012)

I use my iPhone for Internet access when needed, but I don't do anything complicated enough to make use of the kind of setup that you described... It sounds great, but I'm afraid it would be wasted on me. The dust concerns seem reasonable as well... Any precautions on your end to prevent problems with dust?


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 18, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I use my iPhone for Internet access when needed, but I don't do anything complicated enough to make use of the kind of setup that you described... It sounds great, but I'm afraid it would be wasted on me. The dust concerns seem reasonable as well... Any precautions on your end to prevent problems with dust?



I built an Ash and Walnut case, but that doesn't really matter, I blow it out on occasion, yeah the inside tends to look like the surface of the moon sometimes, but you cant really do to much, keep it in a sealed container you run risk of overheating, I just blow it out.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm with Brink and the Doc - I don't plan that much - but I do place orders for supplies as needed. I take the ipad and keep it in a drawer with my chisels. Pull it out when needed and stow it away just as quickly... 
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2012)

If my computer even saw a picture of my shop it would die right there. Besides that I go to shop to work with----WOOD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hardtwist (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm with Mike:walnut1950: I have a radio in the shop, but don't need or want any other distraction. I go to the shop to get away from the world and make sawdust. It's only a few steps to the house if I want the 'puter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, I really expected a 50/50 mix of people that have a shop pc and those that dont. 

I do agree with everyone on getting into the shop to get working, and to get away, however alot of my segmented bowls get a rough on paper, and tweaked on Woodturner Pro, and sometimes I make more tweaks as I am milling or cutting the pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2012)

I can see the usefulness of having a PC in the shop. I can also see it as an essential tool. For the work I like to do, It just wouldn't fit in. But then, I'm content spending half a day staring at a project and just contemplating my next moves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kghinsr (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes
I've got a shop computer.
I run my CNC equipment with a notebook.
so I guess I've got two in the shop.
I've got two CNC routers, a lathe, and milling machine.
Ken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 19, 2012)

kghinsr said:


> Yes
> I've got a shop computer.
> I run my CNC equipment with a notebook.
> so I guess I've got two in the shop.
> ...



OK, my spindle on headstock is 3/4 x 16, can you make face plates ( 3") cheaper than buying online with a random hole pattern for attaching to material?.

I miss my machine shop days..........

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kghinsr (Oct 19, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> kghinsr said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...



yes 
I suppose I could 
never really thought about it
all of my machines are 3/4 - 16
and if they are not I have an adapter to make them so
what material are you thinking about 
aluminum or brass or what
Ken


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2012)

kghinsr said:


> Yes
> I've got a shop computer.
> I run my CNC equipment with a notebook.
> so I guess I've got two in the shop.
> ...



Me too. Run my cnc with a PC and process all my orders off of a laptop. So I have two in here. Dust and all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 19, 2012)

kghinsr said:


> oldmacnut said:
> 
> 
> > kghinsr said:
> ...



Aluminium would be the cheapest and take the strain wouldnt it?.

I have a sanding disk that came with the lathe that I drilled a random set of screw holes in it, so I could take it off a project, and then re-align it if needed.

I have grown to prefer using a faceplate now, I have a 4 jaw chuck, but never use it.


----------



## kghinsr (Oct 19, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> kghinsr said:
> 
> 
> > oldmacnut said:
> ...



I have the Aluminium and may just give it a try
what size are you looking for
you had mentioned 3 inch
is that what you want
Ken


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a home built cnc machine; so will call the PC that runs it "my shop PC".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldmacnut (Oct 22, 2012)

kghinsr said:


> oldmacnut said:
> 
> 
> > kghinsr said:
> ...




Sorry for the delayed response, weekends are the busiest for me in the shop.

Yes, 3" would be fine, a 2" might be good to, I rarely turn anything larger than 10 1/2".


----------



## barefoot (Feb 14, 2022)

I had to build a plexiglass screen over the controls on my no-spark heater because the dust ruined the first controllers and it cost a bundle to fix, so no dust for me. I wouldn't dream of taking my new Lenovo laptop into my shop--which is overcrowded anyway, and always a mess. That's no place for a nice, shiny laptop. Even my cell phone is a rare visitor, as I have a land line for incoming calls and rarely use it to call out. Wood. Only wood. I like getting away from the digitized world. No CNC. Hell, I don't even have a router, polishing setup, or table saw, and my band saw is a piece of junk Delta 28-203 that's been abused for 20 years or so--trying to cut VERY hard, HUGE rosewood, ebony, ipe and such. The poor thing is tired. I need (want) a 3hp saw with cast wheels, etc.--like the Laguna 18|BX Bandsaw! Yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

